# Gbatemp Cheat Database



## Felix433 (Mar 6, 2010)

When is GbaTemp going to update their cheat database. Ive been waiting a long time to update my cheats.


----------



## XFlak (Mar 6, 2010)

http://geckocodes.org/
http://wiird.l0nk.org/forum/index.php?PHPS...9cd3eac4&#6


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 6, 2010)

it's been updated several times.

if you used the search function you'd know this and you'd know what was happening with the cheat database.

Narin (updates the database usually) is very busy with real life stuffs so doesn't have much time to do other things.

Elixerdream (updates the temp database) updates the tempory database as an when he see fits i.e. a major release or when there's a few games that can be added in, he's doing a good job in keeping the cheat database up and running along with other members of the cheat code crew (CCC).

Tempory Database


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 6, 2010)

xflak40 said:
			
		

> http://geckocodes.org/
> http://wiird.l0nk.org/forum/index.php?PHPS...9cd3eac4


Those are cheats for Wii games
The GBAtemp database handles DS cheats (we have the Biggest NDS cheat database on the net even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Anyway, use the Temp link above, that should contain the most recent cheats


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

The cheat database also has GBA and PSP cheats.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 7, 2010)

since this is a topic about cheat database
i will inform you guys...
there is a new temp database for 7th March 2010

DarkWay,
Cheat Code Crew = DEAD
Wait till Narin get his new PC...
then we will see him back in action
his current PC kills him whenever he tries to save a database 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



poor Narin


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 7, 2010)

Narin's DEAD?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 7, 2010)

poor narin  i hope he get a new pc soon enough


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2010)

poor Narin, may his PC rest peacefully in computer heaven, it's been a while since i seen anyone mentioned the cheat code crew.

@worlok375: nah, he is alive, but he wouldnt be able to post any official update till he managed to get a tad better computer. 

let me find the quote:

edit:

found it, by narin:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also when I do get said computer, expect the cheat database to be updated once again by me! One of the reasons why I haven't been updating it lately is the lack of time. The problem is, with my current computer, it takes over an hour just to save all the files let alone trying to update everything. My current problem is RAM and processing power with my current machine which is ancient


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 7, 2010)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/off-topic/...ecent-computer/

GO!!! go help narin to choose a PC !!!!!

---

mrfatso,
cheat code crew? what is that....


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2010)

no idea, i thought that group was disbanded a long time ago, haven seen a CCC in a long time.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> cheat code crew? what is that....


Really? You don't know? It was a group created for the people that helped out a lot with making cheats.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriously, how many threads are there about the cheat database not being updated that often anymore?
Someone should implement an unskippable search function tutorial for new members.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

demonbart,
i guess the news of temp database and cheat forum is not wide spread enough for all the members to realise that we have alternative and etc.

this is pretty obvious for those that don't come on gbatemp very often.
once in a while, i will see some supporters pop out such question....
whether to be mad or angry.. i have no idea

another trend that i observe is ... users tend to rely on bookmark and programs to download their cheat.
this is why they might not even know there are various folders like gba, temp, psp and cheat forum  on cheats.gbatemp.net



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used to see it somewhere but i no longer see CCC anymore...
at least not on gbatemp at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in cheat forum code hackers are known as code hackers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----------

About the DS database, it will still be updated by Narin and my job is providing temporary update whenever is needed!
i will try to do a temp update in a biweekly basis or whenever it is necessary (pkmn hg/ss). Anyway, just spread the word about the Temp database 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun


----------



## MakiManPR (Aug 23, 2011)

Where I can find the latest Pokemon Black & White Cheats?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW what a NECRO POSTER!

P.s. but if you really want to know download DS ROOM TOOL from DS SCENE


----------

